# Processor, Manchester, September 2015



## Black (Sep 9, 2015)

processor
(Potters Lane combined sewer outfall)
Processor is a 1.7 mile culvert which carries the moss brook beneath Moston,
the infall consists of a 10ft brick arch with a debris grill across
this continues too the outfall (except for 2 concrete sections one arch & another flat)
which consists of a 10ft brick arch.
Theres 2 processing rooms halfway through each concrete section,
once the flow gets too strong the 2 processor machines filter the particles from the sewage
then discharges the sewer too the brook
something which seldom occurs.
theres 2 inspection chambers, & alot of surface lids.

infall









inspection chamber 1












processor room 1
























processor room 2









inspection chamber 2









outfall



paradise lost


----------



## HughieD (Sep 9, 2015)

Nice subterranean journey you took us on there!


----------



## smiler (Sep 9, 2015)

Not for me but you folks who enjoy it post fantastic pics, I liked it, Thanks


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 10, 2015)

Very nice. Id like to try my hand at this one day.


----------



## Rubex (Sep 10, 2015)

Some really great photography Black


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 11, 2015)

Amazing shots.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 11, 2015)

Fascinating stuff. Lovely photos too, I love all of the differing constructions. 
Thanks for sharing


----------

